# Carrier Ac



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Okay, all you guys made me check my air conditioner last evening. There was a lot of talk about blocked vents and such. Turned mine on and the cold air blasts from every vent, so mine seems to be fine. There is a squeak that stops when I press on the edges of the AC cover so I'll have to pull the cover and see what I can tighten. But, I was very pleased with the AC output. I'll just have to wait until a hot summer day to see how long it takes to cool the TT. Those days are coming just down the road.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Once you pull off the main cover -- you will see 4 large - long bolts --- these need to be torgued down every few months ... they are what holds the "sandwich" all together and if not snug then water gets in and noise starts showing up....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good tip, Ghosty!









I had not heard that one. Thanks.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

One more thing added to the spring inspection list...thanks!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Ghosty it's on my check list









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Good tip, Ghosty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks

Another added to the list.

Thor


----------

